# safety Green



## AlexaG (Mar 19, 2010)

Would Safety Green be considered a light colored shirt?


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

I believe that color would fall in the dark shirt category.


----------



## grayma (Jul 26, 2008)

If it's the Jerzees or Gildan safety green, it's a light color in the sense that black ink really pops when printed on it. And other colors don't need a white base with it. White ink would disappear on it.


----------

